

Skyping with the enemy: I went undercover as a jihadi girlfriend - jpmoral
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/26/french-journalist-poses-muslim-convert-isis-anna-erelle

======
vijayr
That was intense. I'm not a parent but I imagine if a parent of a vulnerable
teen girl (or boy) is reading this, it would be horrifying to them. What a
messed up world we live in :(

